

App idea inspired by Startup School.  Put a SHA512 hash in your "about" section. - grandalf
http://hackermessages.org

======
DanBC
You're seriously asking people to put their passwords into a 3rd party
website??

How many have done so, just out of interest?

~~~
grandalf
This is not what's happening.

The UI may be a bit confusing. The verification to HN takes place w/o a
password, but the site lets you create a separate password to protect access
to the messages (once you're verified).

Quite a few have signed up so far...

~~~
DanBC
Thank you for the clarification!

